# Las Vegas New Uber Rates 30% down.



## Haveittodayray (Oct 13, 2015)

With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.

Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow Vegas gets lots of tourists. 30% cut and no tip is pure BS


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't believe all the people in Vegas who thought they were special. Wow.

And seriously? you thought you should have rates higher than Denver, LA, and NYC? I can buy an entire house in Las vegas for nearly what a new car costs. Come on now.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

why? because every veteran driver on this forum tried to tell the vegas drivers the truth and everyone in vegas didn't listen because they thought they were special. Hell there was a wave of people literally quitting good jobs all over the country and moving to vegas for the "gold mine" that was Uber. You all claimed your regulations would prevent dropping rates. You also told us that we didn't know anything because vegas has more tourism than anywhere else.

Then it started, just like anywhere else, first there were too many drivers on the road and you complained that it was over-saturated and you couldn't make money. Now you are having your rates dropped just like everyone else and are complaining you can't make money. Vegas isn't special. It is just like anywhere else where this model operates.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I wont say "oh man what a suprise"

I dont know what drivers in vegas thought would happen. Go find a better paying job somewhere dont be a pushover sucker


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bet it all in black.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Medallions = cap on numbers and barrier to entry

Unfair 'cartel?'

Yeah, sure. Have fun competing with 50,000 drivers.


----------



## shpana69 (Nov 9, 2015)

Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


Not fair 


Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber driver.
> Not fair? Is it fair to grabs the money from the cab drivers. Is it f...ing fair to live there families 35-40% income short. Smart morons. You not f.... Pay for anything. And you all deserve it. I wish all of you, in new 2016, will make even less then you all make it right now. Salute.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Medallions = cap on numbers and barrier to entry
> 
> Unfair 'cartel?'
> 
> Yeah, sure. Have fun competing with 50,000 drivers.


The market has spoken. Drive for $1/mile or GTFO.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> The market has spoken. Drive for $1/mile or GTFO.


That would be an illegal service artificially lowering the price by luring in naive drivers to take out car loans with upfront bonuses, then crushing them once they're trapped. And on to the next one. There is no form of legitimate 'market' here.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> That would be an illegal service artificially lowering the price by luring in naive drivers to take out car loans with upfront bonuses, then crushing them once they're trapped. And on to the next one. There is no form of legitimate 'market' here.


So what you're saying is uber has no problem finding customers AND drivers at $1.00/mile. Market works!


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> why? because every veteran driver on this forum tried to tell the vegas drivers the truth and everyone in vegas didn't listen because they thought they were special. Hell there was a wave of people literally quitting good jobs all over the country and moving to vegas for the "gold mine" that was Uber. You all claimed your regulations would prevent dropping rates. You also told us that we didn't know anything because vegas has more tourism than anywhere else.
> 
> Then it started, just like anywhere else, first there were too many drivers on the road and you complained that it was over-saturated and you couldn't make money. Now you are having your rates dropped just like everyone else and are complaining you can't make money. Vegas isn't special. It is just like anywhere else where this model operates.


Preach on brother.

What I find amusing is that uber drivers are taxi drivers. B/c they have a lighted U on their windshield they somehow think years of taxi industry knowledge and math doesnt apply to them. Look, regardless of your lighted U, as a uber "partner", you are a taxi driver. Once you accept that, you wont be as disappointed by crazy paxs, crazy destinations or low profits....coming to uber to make a "gold mine"?? Yep, there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> So what you're saying is uber has no problem finding customers AND drivers at $1.00/mile. Market works!


Uber has no problem finding naive suckers who quit when they realize how badly theyve been used. 'Customers' will use it if it's allowed, since they only really care about price. In your utopia, exploitation of labor is awesome as long as 'the customer' likes it.


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


and that is why muncipalities have rules and regulations to make sure market participants dont under cut the market. but hey, wha


Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


Man, you have some cajones. Everyone knows that what uber was doing/going to do in Vegas was illegal. Not following the regulations, allowing an uncapped number of barely licensed drivers to flood the market. And you, sir, thought you could come in and steal fares (that's what you did to the current drivers) and make a killing. now your "partner" (as a wise man, once said - there's no honor among thieves) uber has decided to screw you by dropping rates and you're p'ed off b/c you are making less than the regular joe drivers who followed the rules and regulation. Noooow, you are complaining about what is "fair and equitable"((i got a couple vegas taxi cab drivers you can whine to)....man, if this wasnt so sad it would be hilarious.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> The rates are not hidden - drivers know what they're getting into. If a driver feels he is being exploited he should simply turn off the Uber app and find a new opportunity. If the market rate was too low there would be NO drivers signing up for the gig.
> 
> Let's be real here - you 60hr/week Uber folk are dying at the hands of Travis. But for the guys who only work 10-15 hours a week for beer money, they don't give a shit. That's who I want as my driver, not you entitled ****ers who demand $10 for a 2 mile trip. If I wanted to deal with that shit I would have called a cab.
> 
> Uber On ****'s - btw can we stop by the 7-11? I need to buy a drink.


1. After seeing the giant 'guarantees' Uber pastes on buses long enough, it became clear that the name of this game is the car lease. That is the major expense. Uber needs to continuously sucker new drivers into getting locked in. That is not something you can simply turn off, sorry.

2. I drive a yellow cab

3. The per mile rate cuts and their percentage cut Uber enacts at will are not hidden? They certainly are for all intents and purposes. New desperate drivers have no clue whatsoever and Uber does not make an effort to give them the full picture. A driver called in to Taxi Dave's show this week, go listen to it. Uber lied to his face, said they need drivers, he was desperate for money, leased a car. Same old story, pay predictably dropped off a cliff. No cap on numbers, no concern whatsoever. He complained and was deactivated.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RobGM84 said:


> I can't believe all the people in Vegas who thought they were special. Wow.
> 
> And seriously? you thought you should have rates higher than Denver, LA, and NYC? I can buy an entire house in Las vegas for nearly what a new car costs. Come on now.


POST # 5/RobGM84: As Neutrally as
you're TRYING to put
it, this REALLY is a Case of
"The Grinchanick that Stole Christmas".

For BOTH 2013 AND 2014, Fare Discount-
ing didn't happen until the Mid-January
doldrums arrived. I DID notice that the
Nabob of Northridge didn't "disrupt"
Chanukkah. Miserable S.O.B.!

Bison: "Tell the ***** to SUFFAH!"


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> 3. The per mile rate cuts and their percentage cut Uber enacts at will are not hidden? They certainly are for all intents and purposes. New desperate drivers have no clue whatsoever and Uber does not make an effort to give them the full picture. A driver called in to Taxi Dave's show this week, go listen to it. Uber lied to his face, said they need drivers, he was desperate for money, leased a car. Same old story, pay predictably dropped off a cliff. No cap on numbers, no concern whatsoever. He complained and was deactivated.


All I'm hearing here is a driver who can't do math and doesn't know how to use google, bit off more than he could chew. totes uber's fault.

Maybe before he dropped 800/month on an Uber XC Lease he should've you know, googled "uber driver experiences" and saved himself a bunch of cash.

You said it yourself - new, desperate drivers have no clue. That is nobody's fault but the new, desperate driver.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> All I'm hearing here is a driver who can't do math and doesn't know how to use google, bit off more than he could chew.
> 
> totes uber's fault.


What math. There's no cap on numbers, no cap on rate cuts. Uber preys on the desperate, period. It's being allowed because they bought everyone off.

Seems like you think I drive for Uber. Wild.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> 1. After seeing the giant 'guarantees' Uber pastes on buses long enough, it became clear that the name of this game is the car lease. That is the major expense. Uber needs to continuously sucker new drivers into getting locked in. That is not something you can simply turn off, sorry.
> 
> 2. I drive a yellow cab
> 
> 3. The per mile rate cuts and their percentage cut Uber enacts at will are not hidden? They certainly are for all intents and purposes. New desperate drivers have no clue whatsoever and Uber does not make an effort to give them the full picture. A driver called in to Taxi Dave's show this week, go listen to it. Uber lied to his face, said they need drivers, he was desperate for money, leased a car. Same old story, pay predictably dropped off a cliff. No cap on numbers, no concern whatsoever. He complained and was deactivated.


POST #:19/Hackenstein: SING IT, BRO!


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> What math. There's no cap on numbers, no cap on rate cuts. Uber preys on the desperate, period. It's being allowed because they bought everyone off.
> d.


This is simple economics bro, (Revenue - Fees - Expenses) = profit. If profit > desired profit then work, if it doesn't then find something new. It's not like you car magically becomes worthless when Uber cuts rates - you better find something new and profitable. (you in this case means dumb uber driver, not you hackenstein)

It must be so hard to hear an opinion you don't agree with.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> This is simple economics bro, (Revenue - Fees - Expenses) = profit. If profit > desired profit then work, if it doesn't then find something new. It's not like you car magically becomes worthless when Uber cuts rates - you better find something new and profitable. (you in this case means dumb uber driver, not you hackenstein)
> 
> It must be so hard to hear an opinion you don't agree with.


The revenues and expenses in the ridiculously unregulated Uber universe change constantly. There is no reliable 'math' to be done at the outset of locking yourself into a car loan.

It's amazing that you peeps jump to 'go do something else, then.'

Uber isn't just crushing their drivers, they're siphoning the profit out of the entire industry, taxis included. They're turning all of it into part time money. You're running out of road, there are only so many 'other' things to do, especially if this illegal 'business model' becomes the norm.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> *It's amazing that you peeps jump to 'go do something else, then.'
> 
> Uber isn't just crushing their drivers, they're siphoning the profit out of the entire industry, taxis included. They're turning all of it into part time money. You're running out of road, there are only so many 'other' things to do, especially if this illegal 'business model' becomes the norm.*


If it was easy, everybody would be doing it. I guess that's why everyone ended up an Uber driver, thus decimating rates due to never-ending supply.

LOW BARRIERS TO ENTRY WHAT ARE YOUR PITFALLS!??!?!



> The revenues and expenses in the ridiculously unregulated Uber universe change constantly. There is no reliable 'math' to be done at the outset of locking yourself into a car loan.


all it takes is an excel file and 30 minutes. you put 3 rates down "current, high, low", and figure out and what $$$/mile it is and is not profitable for you to drive. And once again, just because uber cuts rates doesn't mean that your car is worthless, it just means that it's not profitable *for you* to drive for uber. If you still choose to drive for uber for non-surge rates, then you're a dumbass or you're implicitly accepting whatever rate is given to you.

I've done the math MANY TIMES, and that is why I am here trolling you mother ****ers on UP instead of out on the streets praying for a pickup.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> What math. There's no cap on numbers, no cap on rate cuts. Uber preys on the desperate, period. It's being allowed because they bought everyone off.
> 
> Seems like you think I drive for Uber. Wild.


POST #:22/Hackenstein: Apparently the
BRIGHT YELLOW CAP
atop your Avatar didn't register with
Someone in this Thread!

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> If it was easy, everybody would be doing it. I guess that's why everyone ended up an Uber driver, thus decimating rates due to never-ending supply.
> 
> LOW BARRIERS TO ENTRY WHAT ARE YOUR PITFALLS!??!?!
> 
> ...


Earth to loony toon

How do you get out of your car lease when the math no longer adds up? Just take a massive loss, right? Sounds so easy. To your brain, at least.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Earth to loony toon
> 
> How do you get out of your car lease when the math no longer adds up? Just take a massive loss, right? Sounds so easy. To your brain, at least.


You find another gig economy job that doesn't rhyme with fubar. I can't believe I even had to type that.

That doesn't even discuss the stupidity of lining up for a 24-30 month lease to drive Uber, due to the realities of the job which you mentioned above. Uber Exchange and it's 2 week notice to return vehicle is starting to look pretty good eh?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ADefaultUser said:


> You find another gig economy job that doesn't rhyme with fubar. I can't believe I even had to type that.
> 
> That doesn't even discuss the stupidity of lining up for a 24-30 month lease to drive Uber, due to the realities of the job which you mentioned above. Uber Exchange and it's 2 week notice to return vehicle is starting to look pretty good eh?


Seems like you still think I'm an Uber driver. Later.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Seems like you still think I'm an Uber driver. Later.


Where did I say that? I'm just answering your questions bro.


----------



## VegasJeff (Sep 15, 2015)

After the recent cuts Uber is taking around 40% of the total fare (including the safe ride fee) in Las Vegas here. After expenses, I can't see anybody doing this here making more than minimum wage at best. I suspect most people here are gonna be close to breaking even considering all the dead miles and dead time.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Vegas is tough I was there in November and the rates were cheaper than a cab but way more than Phoenix .90 mile .16 min but I thought it was more than fair! You guys can be trimmed some more so figure it out!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jdemonto said:


> Vegas is tough I was there in November and the rates were cheaper than a cab but way more than Phoenix .90 mile .16 min but I thought it was more than fair! You guys can be trimmed some more so figure it out!


Lol right 
Vegas current rate is still higher than a lot of big markets like Atlanta and Dallas etc. Uber is only beginning the downfall lol


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Lol right
> Vegas current rate is still higher than a lot of big markets like Atlanta and Dallas etc. Uber is only beginning the downfall lol


A part of me felt that Vegas was a special market that can hold big profits but we know what Uber does! They are the *****s of the transportation business!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Shut up slave..Uber wants no part of your complaining.
I hope that answered your questions or opinion.
Happy Ubering from all us co-slaves.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> I can't believe all the people in Vegas who thought they were special. Wow.
> 
> And seriously? you thought you should have rates higher than Denver, LA, and NYC? I can buy an entire house in Las vegas for nearly what a new car costs. Come on now.


thats a tad dramatic. show ne a 15k house in vegas...show me a 40k house in vegas. Ever driven in vegas? You cannot do it with google maps alone period, there is a higher skillset involved and the pay for time spent in traffic is not on the level at all. points for making a statement with confidence though.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Jdemonto said:


> A part of me felt that Vegas was a special market that can hold big profits but we know what Uber does! They are the *****s of the transportation business!


wow theres to many symbols in your censcored word for pimps.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


Just stop driving, problem solved, uber will not raise the rates, you must be new to their grand plan of world domination, on the drivers backs, there is plenty of just minted illegals ready and willing to drive for Fuber. It's a losing battle, you can cry about it until the cows come home.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ORT said:


> Just stop driving, problem solved, uber will not raise the rates, you must be new to their grand plan of world domination, on the drivers backs. It's a losing battle, you can cry about it until the cows come home.


In a nut, that is pretty much the end analysis of every taxi driver who ever spoke out against the inherent design of the TNC industry to date. What Vegas has is by design and inevitable unless deep reform is forced down Kalanick and Co's collective throats.

If ever there was a city primed to go off like an Uber Bomb it was Las Vegas.

The only thing unique or special about what has happened in Las Vegas is just how quickly things went sour for TNC drivers there. Talk about boom then bust. Both TNC and taxi drivers absolutely need to find a way to drop the animosity and come to terms with the cold hard facts: What TNC drivers are complaining about is without question the same set of concerns taxi drivers have been offering up since day one. TNC drivers are every bit as vulnerable to disruption as taxi drivers. Over the long haul, TNC drivers are arguably put at greater risk for the simple fact that they are driving their own cars.

The Las Vegas subforum should be mandatory reading for all TNC drivers or those thinking about driving TNC anywhere. Within the context of this sub, the entire life cycle of most any given market can be followed easily and in short order.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> thats a tad dramatic. show ne a 15k house in vegas...show me a 40k house in vegas. Ever driven in vegas? You cannot do it with google maps alone period, there is a higher skillset involved and the pay for time spent in traffic is not on the level at all. points for making a statement with confidence though.


Im with you on showing me a 15K new house, or even a 40K new house in vegas, but please explain, if I came to Vegas, I couldnt uber with Google maps/Waze? Was Vegas made yesterday or something? This reminds me of the post the guy in Ocean city said. That if we came there , even with GPS, we woudlnt know how to navigate the Coastal highway, wtf?????


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Soon you will be at $0.75 per mile like Orlando, another capital of tourism.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Im with you on showing me a 15K new house, or even a 40K new house in vegas, but please explain, if I came to Vegas, I couldnt uber with Google maps/Waze? Was Vegas made yesterday or something? This reminds me of the post the guy in Ocean city said. That if we came there , even with GPS, we woudlnt know how to navigate the Coastal highway, wtf?????


my guarantee is worth nothing, but i guarantee if you tried to work uber in vegas using google maps only...you would fail to make money. There are far to many variables in traffic, custruction anf special events, you would be one starred in a heartbeat by a local if you made a mistake in navigation. It is a very dense city. does google maps work there? sure. will google maps give you the most efficient route..no. and that can mean 45 minutes to 1 hour added to your trip time at any given time of day. This effects pick-ups and drop offs and ratings. gas consumption and ultimately whether or not you pass the guantlet and drive uber in vegas for a substantial amount of time. Nothing personal..vegas drivers deserve more pay.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> my guarantee is worth nothing, but i guarantee if you tried to work uber in vegas using google maps only...you would fail to make money. There are far to many variables in traffic, custruction anf special events, you would be one starred in a heartbeat by a local if you made a mistake in navigation. It is a very dense city. does google maps work there? sure. will google maps give you the most efficient route..no. and that can mean 45 minutes to 1 hour added to your trip time at any given time of day. This effects pick-ups and drop offs and ratings. gas consumption and ultimately whether or not you pass the guantlet and drive uber in vegas for a substantial amount of time. Nothing personal..vegas drivers deserve more pay.


Serious doubt its that hard to navigate ANY city. I'm pretty sure there's people in vegas that signed up to uber who live there but still don't know the area like that but Uber fine with GPS. Plus as time goes buy, you'll get to learn the area anyway, so I'm calling hogwash


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Serious doubt its that hard to navigate ANY city. I'm pretty sure there's people in vegas that signed up to uber who live there but still don't know the area like that but Uber fine with GPS. Plus as time goes buy, you'll get to learn the area anyway, so I'm calling hogwash


Vegas drivers are shaking thier heads right now...This is the only thing i need to post to explain why google maps does not work in vegas.....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> Vegas drivers are shaking thier heads right now...This is the only thing i need to post to explain why google maps does not work in vegas.....
> View attachment 21619


what are you talking about, we gonna make that U-turn anyway lol


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what are you talking about, we gonna make that U-turn anyway lol


thats another way to lose money in Las Vegas


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> thats another way to lose money in Las Vegas


only if you get caught...


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

VegasJeff said:


> After the recent cuts Uber is taking around 40% of the total fare (including the safe ride fee) in Las Vegas here. After expenses, I can't see anybody doing this here making more than minimum wage at best. I suspect most people here are gonna be close to breaking even considering all the dead miles and dead time.


I went into *McDonalds *yesterday looking for a job as an upgrade to my current gig with Uber.

They said "sure".

Just be here from opening to closing everyday and we will put you on/off the clock, then on/off, on/off, for the whole time depending on "whether or not" someone shows up at the counter (99% use the drive-thru now).

Oh and by the way!, we *"First we need $20,000 from you (the car, guys/gals) to "sink" into the equipment we use here.* No interest, but we will give you back the equipment we spent the money on after we wear it out. And the condition will be based on how well "you" maintain it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I went into *McDonalds *yesterday looking for a job as an upgrade to my current gig with Uber.
> 
> They said "sure".
> 
> ...


Were do I sign


----------



## Motor on (Nov 16, 2015)

Haveittodayray said:


> With the new low rates for Las Vegas, the fair and equitable thing to do for all Uber drivers is to include tipping on your billing app for passengers and do not advertise that "the tip" is included in the fare. It is definitely not included with your new low rates. Average cab fare from McCarran to Vegas strip hotels are about 18-40- bucks depending upon whether they "long haul" the customers. New Uber rate is abouyt 9-11 bucks and no tipping is allowed.
> 
> Just not fair, nor equitable to reduce all your Uber drivers income.


Now a days most obey the law of long hauling and its legal as long as the driver explains the freeway tunnel wil be $7 extra to pax before leaving with them. When the I15 is clear any hotel past the Mgm corner can be 8-20 minutes faster and they almost always agree for it.


----------

